# Manual de servicio o diagrama



## eaguilar (Jul 7, 2012)

Hola, necesito el diagrama de servicio del DVD marca APEX modelo DRX-9000 pues a mi parecer tiene problemas con el diseño de la fuente de alimentacion y creo que es mejor diseñar otra pero necesito saber las distintas tensiones de alimentacion, de ante manos gracias y salud.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2012)

el manual de servicio de esa marca no lo puede encontrar por ningun lado
te dejo un esquema muy sencillo y de fuente generica de dvd 






podes curiosear aqui sobre dvd


----------



## eaguilar (Jul 9, 2012)

Gracias por la ayuda, el manual de servicio incluyendo el diagrama si existen, si lo buscas en todo diagramas y diagramas gratis alli esta, mi problema es que desde mi posicion no tengo acceso a pagarlo y poder descargarlo, el diagrama de la fuente que me pones esta bien pero el del DVD en cuestion es mucho mas complicado y genera varios para diferentes circuitos que componen dicho DVD, de todas maneras agradecido por la respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 9, 2012)

pone los enlaces aca y veo como los descargos,luego los subo aqui,
en esta no esta,dice que esta pero luego cuando uno quiere descargar dice que no tienen el diagrama
http://diagramasde.com/diagramasde/diagramas/otros/DRX-9000 final.pdf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 10, 2012)

este es el famoso archivo ,pero es el manual no trae esquema


----------

